

Write and Manage Notes (in Markdown) from the Terminal - ianzapolsky
http://ianzapolsky.com/posts/my-last-final/

======
ColinWright

        With two hours to go before my test,
        I got obsessed with the idea that
        there should be an easy way to write
        notes in Markdown and view them as
        compiled HTML instantly. 
    

pandoc ??

